# Choose Your Weapon and Prepare to Fight!



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

The Scenario -

You wake up one day to find yourself sucked into the 40k universe, into the unfortunate position of an intergalatic gladiator about to enter the arena to do battle with 9 other forums members in the same situation.

The armourer at the gate asks you to pick any weapon available to any army in the universe before shovving you into the area. What would you choose? Why would you choose it?

Remember, only hand held weapons can be selected (guns, swords, grenades etc)


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Being a showman i'd have to opt for a pair of Everlast Powerfists and the Dark Angels Lion Headguard to get in close.

Round One!


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

sniper rifle definitely.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Frankenskid said:


> sniper rifle definitely.


Nice choice, should of considered a Shadow Field. 

Still you won't get many rounds off before the fist get in close.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Either pair of lightening claws or a thunder hammer which I would use in 2 hands (because hammers should be 2-handed)


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

A sharp pointy stick, to poke you all in the eye with. BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

a nice little shiny tube like whistle that will summon a BIG FUCK OFF UBER KILLER DAEMON!!! (kinda like what happens at the start of ravenor returned, but more like a Bloodthrister than a warp hound).

mmmm really though (since that aint really a weapon) it would have to be an Arbites shotgun loaded with Executioner rounds. You can charge me all you want, i'll just run away/hide and shoot you with heat seaking ammo bitch!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Nemesis force sword (ZZZAP you is deader)


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

Manreaper, which would be accompanied by a black robe for me to wear and a skeletal hand.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

...I CHOOSE YOU, PIKACHU!


----------



## Erikman (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, assuming that everyone isn't wearing armor better than a 5+ save's worth, I'd go with an orky big shoota. Long range, fast firing, pretty powerful, and can be easily fired on the move.


----------



## nik0 (Dec 30, 2006)

pikachu...


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll take the Cruiser Class Imperial Ship and orbitally bombard the arena. Problem solved. I win. 

If I can't have that I'll take a Wraithcannon. There's no coming back from that shot.

Barring that I'll take a C'tan phase sword. No saves...ever.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> If I can't have that I'll take a Wraithcannon. There's no coming back from that shot.
> 
> Barring that I'll take a C'tan phase sword. No saves...ever.


In all seriousness, i fully agree. Wratihcannons are pretty sweet, and C'tan phase blades are ownageful.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Got to be a pulse rifle.
It has decent range and I think I could fire with it without ripping my arm off- unlike the bolter or big shoota.

Hand to hand- inferno pistol..."So you think I can't shoot this in hand-to-hand.." Freeem.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wait I wanna change mine

A master crafted Nemesis Force Halberd, and of course the arm mounted storm bolter that goes with it, but that goes without mentioning lol


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

FrozenOrb said:


> A sharp pointy stick, to poke you all in the eye with. BRING IT ON!!!


grapes! white and black!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Assault Cannons are hand-held, rght? ;-)


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

I would take Wych Weapons with an Agonizer and Splinter Pistol, nasty little combo for any Dark Eldar.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Master Crafted bolt pistol and a Master Crafted power fist.

A side note: I'd love to see this arena's armory! *drool*


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

lasgun i think. if you read any of the black library books......


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> A side note: I'd love to see this arena's armory! *drool*


Someone could make a diorama of the whole arena.

You can have the during with mine imperceptibly modelled as a ninja blur.

Or the after with all your bodies lying in a heap and me standing atop--the only survivor--with my sharp pointy stick held high, and a maniacal malice in my eyes as I roam the horizon for mo' Blood fo' teh Blood God!!!


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Harlequin Flip Belt and Holosuit with some means of Veil of Tears.

Maugetar.


----------



## wyrewolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Arh bugger, if I really had a choice, give me a lightsaber and I'll slice y'all to shreds. 

However, barring that, just give me a Storm bolter with Metal Storm frag shells. We'll just see how well you like it when you run into a storm of shrapnel.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

A bolt pistol and chainsword would be enough. No need for anything fancy-- a fine blade and a trustworthy pistol to prove one's honor for the Primarch.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Dark lance great range and powerful.
Tormentor helm with soul seeker ammunition ignores any cover saves from you weedy gits that are trying to hide.
Mandrake Shadow Skin that allows me to hide and not be shot for 3 rounds.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

well if i can't have the most dangerous creature in all of GW lore, that being the Warhammer Fantasy Horse (as we all know they get the most kills in fantasy), I'll go with a call to the Inquisition for Exterminatus


----------



## Grinning Daemon (Jan 5, 2007)

No-one's wearing any decent armour right?

In which case kit me out with a bog standard flamer please.

Or a good old fashioned conversion beamer will do the trick


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

The sun rifle I think to put a quick end to any non armoured chap


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Just one of the emperors holy bolters.


----------



## Deadman_Ian (Jan 6, 2007)

crisis suit W/ jetpack and railrifle lol :lol: 

i just fly up and snipe you!! :twisted:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm telling ya. Space Marine battle Barge and Orbital Strike. I win.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmm, realisticly speaking, probably a Lasgun. A weapon I could use without hurting myself.

But unrealisticly? Give me a Bolter. ^_^


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Bah. I've got you all beat.

Accursed Crozius. Invul Save, eats whatever armor you're wearing... AND I'll summon a pack of Flamers out of it.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

Ooh, change of mind.

Give me Carapace Armor and a Hellgun . Id imagine it wouldnt be too hard to handle one.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd go with a Diresword, if close combat was the thing.

If it's ranged combat, I'll take a Kai Gun anyday.



-Khaine-


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> I'd go with a Diresword, if close combat was the thing.
> 
> If it's ranged combat, I'll take a Kai Gun anyday.
> 
> ...


Kai gun? Dont believe Ive heard of that one.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Your obviously not an evil chaos worshipper. I'll take an assault cannon, with banoet style powerweapon...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For Siegfried's reference...

The Kai Gun is a ranged daemon weapon that's supposed to be "a huge bolter of archaic design." It's S6 AP3 and is a 24'' Assault 2 weapon. It's pretty cool. Great for Iron Warriors armies that are going to go the route of withering medium-range shooting.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting. Chaos has always seemed interesting from a fluff perspective. Especially because a few of the old legions were driven a bit to Chaos by the Emperor himself x_X. Like the Word Bearers and The Night Lords are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Neither were really driven to Chaos by the Emperor. The gods of Colchis were the Dark Gods anyway, long before the Emperor ever showed up. The Emperor just didn't bother to notice, and when he upset Lorgar, it was enough for Lorgar to embrace the old gods he knew. 

The Night Lords don't worship Chaos at all-- they'll use it for their own ends, and acknowledge the existence of the Dark Gods. They're mostly just terrorists for the hell of it.

The Thousand Sons, on the other hand, got screwed no fewer than four times by the Emperor. The first was the Emperor's intent to disband the Legion just before he found Magnus due to the high incidence of psychic mutation. The second was the Edict of Nikaea, which formally banned more or less everything the Thousand Sons did; the third was the Emperor's intent to wire Magnus to the Golden Throne to keep the webway portal the Emperor had constructed deep beneath the palace open and stable. The fourth and most bitter betrayal was the unleashing of Leman Russ upon Prospero and the war that followed.

Anyway, sorry for hijacking the topic. Back to arms.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> The Thousand Sons, on the other hand, got screwed no fewer than four times by the Emperor.


It's all a matter of perspective. You say _screwed_, I say, *DIE HERETIC!*


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I have recently seen His Light, but still think the Sons were screwed ovah.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I wouldn't say they were screwed over. They did not get the best treatment that's for sure. But they can still be an effective army. They are built for close range.

When you look at the 4 main chaos Cults you have to compare them to a basic space marine army. In which case Thosand sons did not get screwed. They only got screwed when you compare them to Khorne, Slaanesh, or Nurgle.

Let's look at the Pros:
-Sorcerers out the Ass
-can double tap their bolters AND assault (slow and porposeful)
-2 wounds
-fearless
-psychic powers Rock AND are second only to Eldar

Cons:
-expensive point wise
-Sacred number is 9 (that's high)
-Daemons suck
-Psychic powers ARE second to Eldar
-can be instant deathed

Overall it's not a bad trade off. All Tzeentch really needs is the ability to avoid instant death, have better daemons, and get more potent psychic powers.


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

OH and PW I wouldn't call a battle barge and orbital strike a one or two handed weapon.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

seriously I'd go for the axe Morkai or the spear of telesto. Both would raperize the opponent... not as much as throwing pebbles at them...


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Force Sword and Bolt pistol...typical for all Librarians.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably a pair of lightening claws and a jumppack. Don't know if the latter is allowed but I would ask for one on the basis that it would increase the entertainment factor.


----------



## Shadow704 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would take a Pariahs warscythe because it can slice through armor and the built in gauss blaster is decent enough for shooting.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Heavy Bolter to mow down all my opponents.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

combat shield and bolt pistol

Shoot until they get in close, bash them with the shield and block their attacks and shoot them as they stumble back.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Bloodfeeder and Iron halo (do you really want to face me in combat? )


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Vortex Grenade and Holy Orb of Antioch. Suicide mission FTW!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Honestly I am well aware that I would be no good in a sword fight so I would take a Dragon's breath flamer, could torch all my enemies in one blast and has a cool name to boot.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

blood feeder....ill take 19 different people down in one charge....or kill myself trying


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

shok attack gun 
'droooool"
ooo or a pirah's warsythe "it has a built in guass blaster"


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd take a Thunder hammer, and maybe a vortex grenade when things goes wrong, which I'm sure will happen, because this is 40K.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

i'd go with a flip belt, harlie kiss and fusion pistol...basically a harlie.........yh


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jump pack, the sword Encarmine or the spear of Telesto :biggrin: and an inferno pistol


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

I would take any gauss weapon the cut through anything


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Any Primarch weapon would do Maybe an anthema(spelling).

I would go with heavy bolter with melta bombs and unlimited ammo so I just unload on everyones ass while setting traps with all the bombs. Oh maybe a cyclone warhead to throw at everyone and run like hell.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

i am confused as to the number of weapons you can take in with you.If you could only take in one weapon it would be Daemon Sword Drach'nyen. However if you could have as much as you could carry it would be Daemon Sword Drach'nyen, Yarricks Powerfist, Bale eye, forcefield, two bolt pistols, space marine power armour with jet pack and a mark of choas ascended. Also just in case i lost i would have a fleet ready to blow the planet to shit and back if i died. That way in my own twisted way I would have won. And if I was very lucky yarricks forcefield might of protected enough of me from the blast that my charred remains could be identified and give some form of funeral


----------



## xerhos (Apr 23, 2008)

as long as my small one ayed dog is with me no one can beat:crazy: me if my dog isnt with me lightning claws:crazy:


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

A good old plasma cannon. Let's see someone try and run through a plasma storm with all their gear, and if it blows up in my face, I'm not going to be around to care am I?


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

a Sorcerers staff with full powes that would be the best weapon you would have doom bolt and attacks like that for range and if they someone would charge you you would have gift of chaos to change them into a spawn and have them fight for u


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

An eviscerator funky haircut and holy scriptures F+++ Yea!


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Give me combat drugs, a Shadowfield, Jump Pack and Dual Lightning claws


----------



## Vinh_Faustus (Mar 20, 2008)

Just because anything bigger then a boltpistol would likely rip off a humans arm from trying to fire it...

Rosarius, Meltagun, Force Weapon...

...and a Commissar hat, because it's awesome.

Let's see someone come close to me  *Hello pile of molten ooze*


----------



## spetsnaz (May 3, 2008)

A tallarn uniform, demo pack and a plasma pistol. I recently tried fielding last chancers and Had a last ditch soldier if all my anti tank failed. I call him Jamal, I really wish I could get a hold on a sprue with all that, I'd then strap the demo pack to his chest, and model a detonator in his left hand. Remember, you serve in the XIII Penal till you are atoned for your crimes by the emperor himself, what other way to get there faster?


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

umm..

Ill go with a c'tan phase and a inferno pistol.OH and i all most for got a*VORTEX GRENADE !!!* Ill smash you all as long as my vortex grenade dosnt scatter and kill me


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Plasma gun...the Tau one that doesnt overheat. At AP2 none of you get an armor save and I can rapid fire. I really want ascension to Demonhood then Ill BE a weapon.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Realistically, you'd get stuck with a cheap sword and maybe a crappy pistol, if you're lucky. A sock n' a rock probably are closer to what you'd end up with. 

HOWEVER, if given the option to take anything ludicrously rare and/or destructive, I think a vortex grenade and an absurd amount of luck to make sure it didn't hit me would be perfect. A heavy bolter and a chainsword light enough for a normal man to lift would have to be a close second choice, I think...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

REALISTIC: 
A SM scout "knife" (more like a short sword) and an autogun.

RARE:
A suit of Aegis power armor. CC weapons are second when you can beat people into the dirt with your ceramite-clad fists and storm bolter. Plus, I can always take those egregiously rare weapons they obviously entrust to us and use them after their ower has been reduced to an unpleasant stain.

-Dirge


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

plasma pistol, and a power fist. Best there, can blast as anything that come near and then with no skill whats so ever, knock them for six.:so_happy:


----------



## Kato (Apr 17, 2008)

Vortex grenade.


----------



## z4ch001 (May 3, 2008)

id kill you all

demo charge to blow all up(touch wood), plasma gun to mow down the survivors and a bottle of second best to go home to:grin::grin:


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Well since the OP only sugests something handheld.
i say force habard and storm shield..Sniper rifle in my back.

So hide, snipe
drop the gun, grab the stormbolter equpied weapon and shield.

no armor as that was not the question, also nothing to heavy, the force halbard may be a streach as it does take 2h, but shields can leave a hand free to brace the weapon on.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

either...
1. termie armour. power fist. autocanon - walk calmly into a battle. shoot anything with little orno armour. hit anything else

2. SM scout armour. two lightning claws. sniper rifle. snipe you untill you find me. slash you when you do.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

jakkie said:


> 2. SM scout armour. two lightning claws. sniper rifle. snipe you untill you find me. slash you when you do.


I would find it very funny to see you attempt to fire the sniper rifle with lightning claws, or the alternative you trying to put on the Lightning claws while someone is charging at you.:laugh:

I'd just go for a Boltgun with stalker silenced shells and M40. targeter, with a guard chainsword for back up. Alot of people have mentioned bolter recoil, but self-propelled ammunition means this isn't a problem. You want to snipe me? My sniper weapon fires explosive ammo the size of your fist at a far greater speed then you fire. Close combat? You'll get shot to pieces or find yourself unable to properly wield your over-heavy weapons. Armour? It wasn't in the question, and much of it will just slow you down...


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I choose Drachnyen+Talon of Horus for some OMGWTFBBQPWNAGE...

Short of that I would be just fine playing around with a Neuro Guantlet/Needle pistol and Combat drugs.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

xv88 with rail guns and the missiles


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Terminator Armour, melta gun and a master-crafted POINTY STICK:crazy:

Sniper


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

The boltgun!

simple.


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

i choose ze lascannon.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

a hand held prism cannon, with maybe 40 or so guys in the stand with hand held prism cannons as well..

what is that,,, 50" blast template? haha


----------



## heretical_heretic (May 14, 2008)

*my choice*

well id either have kit myself out with power armour and a chainaxe and plasma pistol or id have terminator armour with a reaper auto cannon

:good:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

terminator armour, nemise force weapion, and psycannon fucking sweet


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

i posted ages ago but forgot to add i would also be maxed out on psycic powers


----------



## Deacon316 (Apr 23, 2008)

Slap me in my venerable dreadnaught....after I went out there with my chainfist and got pwned seriously bad lol


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

does old one eye count?


----------



## BlackHeart (May 15, 2008)

just give me a good old KHORNE Chainaxe !!!! and i am happy :biggrin:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Bolt pistol with hellfire rounds.  (If not availiable, Get me a damn cogboy to make some!) 
Failing that, bolt pistol and chainsword.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

a good old gears of war lancer would see me though


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

A Tau Crisis Suit with a Missile pod and a flamethrower.

Bring It!:so_happy:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> A Master crafted Frostaxe and a bolt pistol would do me fine.k:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

for me its simple : a nuke

common there must be nukes in the 40k universe, i think there are even more powerful variants?


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

heheh Khornate chainaxe and assault cannon. mow you down like nothing else, come close and you'll get up to inf. attacks from a heavy ccw!

you dead boy


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

For me it'd choose Burna so I culd slice throuh armour AND burn people into BBQ chicken...mmm chicken! :grin:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The Axe of Morkai, Dorn's Arrow and the Belt of Russ :biggrin:
What better way to look badass then a wolfie axe and a souped up storm bolter?


----------



## Vedrial (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd shut myself into the giant metal sarcophogas of an Ironclad Dreadnaught with 2 Heavy Flamers slung under my DCCW and Seismic Hammer.

Bring it suckas!


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

a demo charge, or a nuke


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Ethereal Honour Blade: swing it, and the blade looks invisible


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll take a shadow field and relic blade


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

An ork with dandruff.

You may beat me today. But see how long this stadium lasts with orkses spawning bwahahaha.


----------



## teh1337llama (May 16, 2009)

If i could only choose one... i'd have to say the staff of Ulthamar. A power weapon that wounds on a 2+ AND gives me a psychic power is just sweet :grin:


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Vortex grenade and warp spider jump pack.

I'm out!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I wouldn't take weapons, Space Marine Back Pack and Displacement field.
Ever read lone wolf, Back Pack nuclear reactor, boom.
Displacement field, old piece of wargear from second or third ed I think, basically 3+ invulnerable save that moves you away from the danger.

Catch me if you can.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

The Soulspear, it touches you and you die. :shok:


----------



## air (May 11, 2009)

two hell pistols.
Go down in style
or catachan swords


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

gota be a storm hammer and shield.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

A tian. Oh wait no! A battleship! :biggrin:

Darn it has to be a weapon I can hold? Hmm... Lascannon. "I'M A'H FIREIN' MAH' LAZAR!!!"


----------



## Sacrean (Apr 9, 2009)

Since my soul belongs to Slannesh give me one of his demonic whips and I shall slaughter you all


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

blissgiver..


It's just hilarious


----------



## Indoctrinator (Jun 6, 2008)

Obliterator weapons


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

mmmmmm so many choices...

Im going to go for a cyclone missile launcher on my shoulders, and a power sword/combat shield with built in bolter (Command squad champion style)

Fear me!!


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

The Golden Sword (the sword that Horus had early in the Great Crusade)


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

A Shadow Field, a Wych Weapon (in a distinctly Katana shape), and a pearl handled Bolt Pistol that says "In Gun We Trust" on one side and "E Pluribus Shootum" on the other... Maybe a wicked Space Harley too.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

ttwin linked railgun on me shoulders and blissgiver.
chances are i'll be instant death-ing anyone with those


----------



## emperor (Apr 2, 2008)

C'tan phase sword and neural shredder :grin:


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

Shokk atack gun because of the sheer orcyness of it and wtf would your dreadnout do if i fired it into the warp, on the flipside i dont have an answer to anything if i get shot into close combat. well only one way to find out..zzzzzzaaappppp

we need to make orcyness a word btw


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

Sawed off shotgun... 'nough said...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Relic blade, or if I was scared a daemon weapon since its insane blood lust would drive the fear from my mind, and replace it with a soothing reassuring hatred.


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

Khorne's Daemon weapon


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Wraithcannon = I win. Say helloe to the warp for me.


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

Id walk into the arna wearing temie armour with a flak tank battery behind me saying haha ill eat your soul


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Do they still have that slaaneshi weapon that makes you go into a happy coma? You could poke yourself with it and then enjoy the euphoria while the other guys fight each other.


----------



## Kagon (Jun 14, 2009)

just a weapon and no armor - ranger long rifle.

if armor is a choice, power armor, jump pack, storm shield, and a power sword.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

a shrubbery, and a knife, hide behind my shrubbery, let everyone else fight each other till only one is left, he starts celebrating roaring "Blood for the blood god" then i'll sneak up behind him and shiv 'im in da kidneys


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Spear of Telos, Artificer armor and Mutant Wings Plz:victory:


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Scatter laser grav platform if that counts (an Eldar can use it without problems).

If it doesnt then the slanneshi deamon whip.just whip myself and away i go on a magical journey.

Or just anything i can use to beat up the guy who trys to push me in there. You cant wraithcannon me if i dont even enter!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

mega-armour, cybork body and attack squig. sure, i am slow, but when i realch you you will die and you can not hurt me!


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Anphicar said:


> ...I CHOOSE YOU, PIKACHU!


Brilliant :laugh: aww loads of answer are good e.g big pointy stick :laugh: and uber killer demon :good: i,d choose a melta-bolter-combo with power sword  Melt your asses


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

A Knight for me


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

quite obviously...the gauntlets of ultramar (who wouldn't take a PAIR of powerfists with in-built bolters that can withstand a direct blow from an Avatar [that was a pretty epic story in the SM codex])

failing that a plain old bolt pistol and chainsword, though they seem inferior...IT'S A FRICKIN SWORD-CROSS-HYBRID-CHAINSWORD

mmhm...umm sorry

and a pistol WITH EXPLODING BULLETS

or do a reverse...what wargear would you take from the 41st Millennium to present day


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> or do a reverse...what wargear would you take from the 41st Millennium to present day


exterminus. simples.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

I choose a dropbear:










Seriously, id choose maugan ra's harvester ass raping massive gun, its got an executioner blade as well as it being a massively awesome reaper gun! Or the Wailing Doom Mwahahahaha!

Holy Orbs of Antioch!

A lightsaber!


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

The sword that Maggard had. A karilian rapier. Cuz it killed on contact!! Like tough actin Tinactin!!


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

This










Sniper-Knifle FTW!!!


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

hmmm, it's funny how everyone doesn't read the topic...

It specifically says any weapon, not any weapons.

I that case, I would use the same cold hard logic that I always use. I would have to pick a biting blade. Seeing as the people I would be facing would have the profile for a human 2/2/3/3/1/3/1/6/- the biting blade would give me higher strength allowing me to wound people easier and with the potential hits I get allow me to slice them into ribbons. 

Although there are 10 people there, I would have to just try to avoid the majority of them until I could take out the last combatant. The only problem is that no-one is wearing armour so we'll be ridiculously easy to kill with these weapons.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

A missile launcher and a swarm of squigs... load squig in launcher, fire, watch people be eaten by high speed flying beasts.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Simple - A SAG. Who doesnt love to fire gretchin from a cannon:grin:


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

for me it would have to be a plasma gun just for the sight of me vaporising myself it would be awesome.

P.S. I am truly addicted to plasma weapons


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

Sign me up for a Tempest Launcher!


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Either a Eldar sniper rifle if u can't choose a armor. 
if u can choose armor then full swooping hawk war gear.

With the sniper snipe people before they reach u :victory:
And whit swooping hawk gear just fly above every body and dodge everything :victory:


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

A vortex grenade, and a Heavy Flamer. BURN BABY BURN!!!


----------



## skate4life (Jul 14, 2009)

a pair of lightning claws and a cyclone missle launcher


----------



## malus-darkblade (Mar 21, 2010)

flayer gun used by necrons of course


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Bloodsucker... and hope I don't get a 1!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

a choose a button that makes me rule the universe


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Noise Marine I5 with a doom siren and Power Weapon


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

A banana. Bananas are good.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield is my choice

SGMAlice


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Armor? Then I'll choose a melta-gun.

If not, give me an Ork Deffgun. :so_happy:

OBGOG


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

The spear of Dorn. Bow down to its epicness!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter909 (Aug 29, 2010)

heavy bolter w/ hellfire shells, fear my poison


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

A Vortex Grenade, that way no one would come near me in case I set it off.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Time manipulator AKA the Space hopper that jack wears in Dr who. I run away and decared winniner as i lived longer than you all did.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Something I could realistically use? Lasgun

Otherwise: Dorns arrow.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bio Cannon.

You didn't say how big the hands were :>


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Heavy Stubber mounted on a tripod with box fed ammunition, I dare you to stand in front of it. (Didn't say anything about mounting weapons )


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

Anphicar said:


> ...I CHOOSE YOU, PIKACHU!


lulz, its super effective!

naaaaaaaaw, i'd choose a lascannon cause it's sexy :so_happy:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

A sonic blaster so I melt all of your insides.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Nemesis Force Weapon of course, best if it's a Halbeard.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

DonFer said:


> Nemesis Force Weapon of course, best if it's a Halbeard.


Agreed....


----------



## Cmdr.Krull (Sep 6, 2010)

Fancy commissar hat, Plasma pistols. Yes, a pair of them. Akimbo style, the way the Emperor intended his righteous violence to be distributed.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DonFer said:


> Nemesis Force Weapon of course, best if it's a Halbeard.


Too bad you won't be a psyker in this theoretical world, or you might be able to use it


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

Malochus said:


> The Scenario -
> 
> Remember, only hand held weapons can be selected (guns, swords, grenades etc)


to all those who have said stuff like a Dreadnought or battle barge I am ashamed of you all.

that being said, i think i would have to chose Gorechild ( Kharn's Axe ) and why because of the 83.33333333333333333 percent chance of chopping all you retard munchkin power gamers in half along with your dreadnoughts and other assorted non post related tomfoolery.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

If I choosee a lasgun, can I get 500 guys to come with me?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Boz said:


> If I choosee a lasgun, can I get 500 guys to come with me?


Yeah, but you've gotta go first 
Leading by example.


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

Dark Reaper Launcher!! Can't go wrong with an automatic missile Launcher. On second thought I probably wouldn't know how to use it though. Bummer...

I'll think I'll take a hellgun then. They seem so cool!


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Power bat along with a angry marine shirt


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

Run in with a vortex grenade.

I won't win, but neither will you!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

search116 said:


> Power bat along with a angry marine shirt


Angry Mahreens = Win :biggrin:

SGMAlice


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Dual Power Fists! Dual Power Feet!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Boz said:


> Dual Power Feet!


Duke Nukem reporting.

He can kick with both feet at once, while running.


----------



## Sigmus (Nov 15, 2009)

Keep it simple with a 2-hander relic blade, and maybe a storm shield to hide behind k:


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Blissgiver of Slaanesh. I'll risk it killing me for the ability to move faster and insta-kill my opponents.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

Grenade launcher, plasma pistol, chainsword and medikit so I can fix those damn plasma burns


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Deathscythe4722 said:


> Blissgiver of Slaanesh. I'll risk it killing me for the ability to move faster and insta-kill my opponents.


Move faster?



the Autarch said:


> Grenade launcher, plasma pistol, chainsword and medikit so I can fix those damn plasma burns


You think you'd survive a plasma burn?
I don't think any of us would have multiple wounds :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Shadowfield, Terminator Armour, Assault Cannon, Cyclone Missile Launcher and a Relic Blade.

Sorted.


----------

